

American Super Computing Leadership Act (2013) - mjstahl
http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/bdquery/z?d113:HR02495:@@@L&summ2=m&
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thomas.loc.gov&#x2F;cgi-bin&#x2F;bdquery&#x2F;z?d113:h.r.2495:<p>The first paragraph of the summary provided by the Library of Congress:<p>&quot;Amends the Department of Energy High-End Computing Revitalization Act of 2004 with respect to: (1) exascale computing (computing system performance at or near 10 to the 18th power floating point operations per second); and (2) a high-end computing sytem with performance substantially exceeding that of systems commonly available for advanced scientific and engineering applications.&quot;
======
mjstahl
[http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-
bin/bdquery/z?d113:h.r.2495](http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-
bin/bdquery/z?d113:h.r.2495):

[http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-
bin/bdquery/z?d113:HR02495:@@@L&su...](http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-
bin/bdquery/z?d113:HR02495:@@@L&summ2=m&)

~~~
dang
We assigned the second url to the story. (It used to have no url.)

